# Storm Lords Terminator Captain



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are a couple Storm Lords version of Captain Lysander that I painted recently. My client sent me all of the pieces he wanted used for this mini, so I can't take full credit for that:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Its a beautiful model  great work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work as usual. Excellent battle damage and weathering:good:.


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

can you tell me where dou you get the cape, could it be the cape of the CSM terminator lord? I'm going to do my SM CPT with a termi armour and I want him to wear a cape, I was thinking about doing it with green stuff but that cape looks awesome


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

The cape is, indeed, from the Chaos Terminator Lord. It fits onto other terminators very easily.

It works very well, although I do wish that the cloth would interact with the armor a little more- like the metal terminators that have cloaks.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking model, love the weathering!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks great. like the weathering and battle damage. 

Rev


----------

